# Humus as a base substrate



## amitava (Dec 2, 2004)

Hi,

I have got a packet of humus from my lfs. It is a product of pdrodac of Italy.

You can goto their website at http://www.prodac.it/english/dolce7.htm

Do anybody use this?

Can I use humus as a base substrate which I will cover with laterite and natural gravel ?

regards


----------



## Happy Camper (Jul 22, 2004)

amitava said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have got a packet of humus from my lfs. It is a product of pdrodac of Italy.
> 
> ...


I have used this stuff in my shrimp tank as a base aswell. Its very very very messy. The water column always looks dirty, if you use it be sure to bury it under a nice thick layer or else it will come loose and makes everything 'dirty' looking.


----------

